# When do you replace bibs?



## thisisthebeave (Aug 30, 2015)

Aside from crashing and putting holes in them, when do you replace bibs?

I've only been riding a few years so I'm just starting to get to where some stuff is wearing out. The latest bib doesn't have any holes and it doesn't look worn out, but I feel like the straps are so loose that the pad no longer sits in the right place and I end up chaffing badly.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Chaffing begets saddle sores.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

thisisthebeave said:


> Aside from crashing and putting holes in them, when do you replace bibs?
> 
> I've only been riding a few years so I'm just starting to get to where some stuff is wearing out. The latest bib doesn't have any holes and it doesn't look worn out, but I feel like the straps are so loose that the pad no longer sits in the right place and I end up chaffing badly.


 I think you answered your own question. If you think it is time to replace them, then it's time


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

When your friends laugh at you, and complain, when they ride behind you. (The more you wash them, the thinner they get)...Save them for when you ride the trainer, by yourself.


----------



## thisisthebeave (Aug 30, 2015)

DaveG said:


> I think you answered your own question. If you think it is time to replace them, then it's time


They look brand new but definitely have thousands of miles on them. Just wondering if the loosened straps so the chamois doesn't sit right issue is something any one else has experienced.


----------



## DMSC (Dec 13, 2020)

It depends on the quality of the bibs. I wear Voler Pro or Team bibs. I usually buy new bibs every 4-5 years. But, the old ones just rotate to MTB/Indoor use, for another 4-5 years.

I've worn lower quality bibs (and some that were expensive, too!) that I decided to replace after a single riding season.

Basically, if you think they don't fit correctly any more, I recommend replacing them.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

When there no longer comfortable!
it depends on the quality of the bibs, I have some that after a year I stopped wearing them whereas I have others it's been 3 / 4 years and they are holding up well.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I never replace them.
They just sit in the closet dedicated to bike clothes.
I must have a dozen pair even though I just bought two new ones.
My wife keeps bugging me to throw them out which I may actual do soon.
I keep having dreams of ripping out the pads that are "good" and sewing into the bibs that are "good"
I actually did this with a pair of Castelli bibs that are near new but unusable.
I bought an Elastic Interface pad online though.
Even though I like projects, that was really difficult and probably will not repeat it.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

jnbrown said:


> I never replace them.
> They just sit in the closet dedicated to bike clothes.
> I must have a dozen pair even though I just bought two new ones.
> My wife keeps bugging me to throw them out which I may actual do soon.
> ...


I faced this very conundrum today. I reached into my drawer of cycling bibs and pulled out an old pair of Bellwether bibs that looked pretty bad. I should have thrown them out right there but I decided I would use them for today's ride and then toss them old (which I did). I have problems throwing out any cycling stuff


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

My old bike shorts get demoted to ski underwear.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Replace when they are uncomfortable, or somewhat transparent and/or have hole.... I have riding budding... well lets just say, I do everything possible not to ride behind him!


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

ROAD&DIRT said:


> Replace when they are uncomfortable, or somewhat transparent and/or have hole.... I have riding budding... well lets just say, I do everything possible not to ride behind him!


Yikes! When the shorts get "orangutan butt", they definitely get replaced.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

when shorts become too thin, I put an X on the crotch pad with a sharpie pen...those become reserved for winter riding underneath unlined fleece full-length bibs.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Oxtox said:


> when shorts become too thin, I put an X on the crotch pad with a sharpie pen...those become reserved for winter riding underneath unlined fleece full-length bibs.


Old bike shorts also make good ski underwear.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

^^ Lol. Never thought about that


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Depend on the bibs using frequency and quality. When using one bibs long time, the chamois will cause more bacteria which will be not good for body health. But if you own several bibs and wear them in turns frequently and maintain the bibs more carefully, I think it will last longer. 

I know cyclists who bought different kinds of bibs, such as cheaper bibs for daily wear and training, and some good bibs for racing only, in this case, the daily wear or training bibs will go bad quickly while the higher end one will last longer. So it will depend on how you use your bibs and how you take care of them. 

Anyway, when you not feeling comfortable wearing them any more, just replace with a new one.


----------

